# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Hair System question.  How long between servicing it?

## chriswalker

If you have a good lace system, how long has your experience been that you can keep it on . . . without having it fully serviced?

----------


## gableindex

I heard that a quality lace system could last for about 6 to 10 months depending on so many factors like the maintenance of your hair system or if it is a permanent hairpiece attachment.  But if its a rough one and not properly maintained and it may only last perhaps like for a 3 months. Several factors really matter.

----------


## Ahab

I destroyed my first hairpiece the first weekend I had it, and I went easy on it.

----------


## chriswalker

> I heard that a quality lace system could last for about 6 to 10 months depending on so many factors like the maintenance of your hair system or if it is a permanent hairpiece attachment.  But if its a rough one and not properly maintained and it may only last perhaps like for a 3 months. Several factors really matter.


 not sure i can afford very 3 months, 10 sounds more like it. i'm ready to find out myself.

----------

